# 93 Pathfinder w/ factory amp & kenwood stereo



## trippinout (Sep 21, 2004)

I just installed my Kenwood stereo and my wife promptly blew the speakers (all of them). Stereo is putting out 4x45, but do NOT know what the factory amp is putting out!! Does anyone know what the power is for the 93 pathfinder factory amp? Thanks much!


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Probably around the same. If not lower. How did she blow them if you don't mind me asking? Crank it up all the way?


----------



## trippinout (Sep 21, 2004)

You guessed it! It was accidental on her part. I just got done installing it but had not turned it on (wanted to install inline speaker fuses next) She already had it cranked up from her old vehicle. Volume offset was 0 and she was jammin to a homemade cd (can you say distorted? I knew you could). Anywho, going to DSI for speakers today. Will probably wind up getting Cerwin-Vega 3-way 150 watt (and yes my speaker fuses are installed).


----------

